# My Insulated Hen House / Hen coop



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

Its time to present to you my insulated hen house.

Building pictures: *My Insulated hen house*

Idea:


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Suggest you consider painting the walls with a durable gloss paint.

And the floor is much much easier to keep clean if covered in a hard tough linoleum . Which worked real well for us to keep to clean.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Navajo said:


> Suggest you consider painting the walls with a durable gloss paint. And the floor is much much easier to keep clean if covered in a hard tough linoleum . Which worked real well for us to keep to clean.


I second the linoleum.


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

I glued wood patterned linoleum on the walls too. Just mop it off and it's easy to clean and never absorbs the smells. How many chickens will call this home ?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Where did you get the fan for the coop? (I peeked at your other pictures).


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hardware store (side fan).

Fan pictures ----> *My chicken coop*


----------

